# A day with Dad



## AIRIC (Jan 31, 2006)

Today I took my dad out on a long over due trip in the country. My fondest memories are taking bicycle and car trips with him where he taught me how to use a camera and compose images. As well as our love for aviation we also enjoy steam engines so our first stop was Brighton, Ontario to visit Memory Junction, a train museum. 

My dad 
















We just happened to catch the Toronto-Montreal train while at the museum.















A car shot for Xmetal





So, before heading out of town we hit the local burger joint for some grub right when the school across the street lets out for lunch :-x bad idea. I will say some of the kids I saw had a few issues so when I saw a cop car come flying up to a kid at the side of the road I was not surprised at the scene I saw, a kid gagged and bound with duct-tape, WTF! I could not pass this one up so I took a quick shot with the 400mm and made a fast exit. 





Next stop, Presquile Provincial Park. Did not get much in the way of bird or wildlife images but the sun came out and we had a great relaxing time.





Dad photographing some dried up leaves





We came across this old lighthouse




















Then we got lost in some sand dunes. Man, was the wind ever cold.










One of my favourite places to visit in the area is an old WWII RCAF Training Station that is now an industrial park. Unfortunately, after only a few photos we were kicked out for insurance reasons :crazy:










Time for one last shot before twilight set in and I took my dad back home





Thanks for looking,

Eric


----------



## errant_star (Jan 31, 2006)

What a great series and looks like a wonderful day with your dad!

Funny, I was down wandering some orchards and such in Brighton today :mrgreen: 

I love the first shot of the presqu'ile lighthouse ... and you've absolutely put any of my prior attempts to shame!!!  

Not sure what to say about the duct-taped kid


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 31, 2006)

Great series. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## woodsac (Jan 31, 2006)

WOW Eric...wow!!! I have always been impressed with your images, but this series is simply amazing! Every shot here tells a story.

But this shot somehow touches me. 


			
				airic said:
			
		

>



I lost my father when I was 23...he was only 43. So to hear the story of the two of you spending time together young and old, and then seeing this image really brought a smile to my face   This a shot to be proud of. It just feels like he's looking at you with total respect, which I'm sure is how you look at him.


----------



## Glassjaw (Jan 31, 2006)

Great photos, I love the grungy look of the third.  Also glad to hear you got to go out with your dad, looks like you two had a great time.

And ahah?  The kid bound in duct tape?


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 31, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> Funny, I was down wandering some orchards and such in Brighton today :mrgreen:
> 
> I love the first shot of the presqu'ile lighthouse ... and you've absolutely put any of my prior attempts to shame!!!
> 
> Not sure what to say about the duct-taped kid



Now that is funny, our paths more then likely crossed today. I have one more day off and then I'm on 9 days straight at work :cry: Thanks for the comments.

Eric


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 31, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> WOW Eric...wow!!! I have always been impressed with your images, but this series is simply amazing! Every shot here tells a story.
> 
> But this shot somehow touches me.
> 
> ...



Yes, my father and I have always had a special bond and I have carried on his love of photography and aviation. He still shoots like crazy and enjoys every day. There is nothing we enjoy more then looking at each other's photos. I really treasure his and his father's photo collection that he has trusted to me. 

Eric


----------



## Tsimiri (Jan 31, 2006)

The one of the light house has a wonderful composition.  I really like that one and the one of the black and white through the trees.  Good captures.

-Fiona


----------



## wls3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Eric,

Agree with woodsac on that same photo for similar reasons.
I'm always intrigued by photos of folks that show their hands,
Especially B/W. I think it tells a lot about the person.

He taught you well.

Bill


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 31, 2006)

wls3 said:
			
		

> Eric,
> 
> Agree with woodsac on that same photo for similar reasons.
> I'm always intrigued by photos of folks that show their hands,
> ...



Thanks Bill. I don't think you have met my father yet. Last year he did not go to Geneseo or the Yankee show. The last three day airshow I took him to was Yankee's 2004 airshow and it almost killed him by Sunday. To much sun, beer and no sleep. I remember Mike and Catherine were there and I think met him.

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Jan 31, 2006)

great shooting Airic, awesome series., I like the old trian pics best, and the one of your Dad at the lighthouse, cool.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 1, 2006)

I love every single one of these!! You have such a great talent!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 1, 2006)

When I scrolled through the entire series (of which each photo is a "winner"!), I had to stop for longer at the first lighthouse pic. That one is soooooooo good. 
But I love a good many others of them, and all those that show your dad. 
I pity all those who lost their fathers early or maybe even never met them - I admire my father most of all the persons in the world these days and owe him a lot, too! 

I also really like the third Railway Museum photo (black and white).
I don't understand what was going on with that kid gagged and bound in duct tape - who did that? (Good capture from afar!)
No need to mention my envy at each and every of your bird close-ups... :roll: - but you are always giving me hope, telling me I might get to get such photos in the future, too, thanks :blushing:
And I also find that bare yellow branch very nice (if the photos had numbers, I could be more specific, but now I am too lazy to count them all through :greenpbl: ), and the two of that old WWII RCAF Training Station.


----------



## puzzle (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm going to echo what everyone else has said about that shot of your father at the lighthouse - it is almost a 'street' photo in its candidness, and it's the sort of shot I'd like to have more of my family and friends.

I also really liked the second to last, that old wood planking on the building looks great


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 1, 2006)

Car shot? *feels special*

I'll have to make the trek to the airfield where my girlfriend's father keeps his P-51 Mustang replica as return payment. 

Smooth shots, I love the shots where your Dad is lending scale to the locomotives.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 1, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> When I scrolled through the entire series (of which each photo is a "winner"!), I had to stop for longer at the first lighthouse pic. That one is soooooooo good.
> But I love a good many others of them, and all those that show your dad.
> I pity all those who lost their fathers early or maybe even never met them - I admire my father most of all the persons in the world these days and owe him a lot, too!
> 
> ...



Thanks Corina. I have seen your father through your lens and can't believe all the things he does at his age. The bike trips are incredible. My father, many years ago rode his bicycle, an old three speed, from Montreal to Toronto. He gave up his mountain bike just last year but as you can see still enjoys going for walks. 

I lost my mother about 16 years ago and know all about losing loved ones. Time is precious and you I can't have enough days like I did yesterday.

Eric


----------



## nitefly (Feb 1, 2006)

These photos are great to look at and I really like the last one of your dad in black and white. I also like the train pictures with your dad in because without your dad there, I would have thought the train was much smaller!


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2006)

What an awesome series Airic.  Your eyes see things that others can not.  There are some great shots here. 
  The one of your Dad, should be framed.  What a great portrait.
Duct tape dude???  Holy cow...what a find. 
Amazing shots as always buddy. !!!:thumbup: :thumbup: !!!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 1, 2006)

errant_star said:
			
		

> What a great series and looks like a wonderful day with your dad!


 
my thoughts exactly!


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 1, 2006)

Looks like a wonderul day together Eric.  Thanks so much for posting these.  They are so well done.


----------



## Arch (Feb 1, 2006)

Dude its already been said, lighthouse + dad shot = amazing, all others are just a shade under amazing. :hail:


----------



## JonK (Feb 1, 2006)

great series eric...the BW of your dad jumped out at me right away. best shot in here. the rest are really really good as uusual.
thanks for sharing them.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for all the great compliments.

Eric


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2006)

beautiful series, there are so many wonderful photos in there.  looks like you had a pretty busy day!  sounds like fun... :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Feb 1, 2006)

Amazing set. Love the pic of your Dad.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 2, 2006)

JTHphoto said:
			
		

> beautiful series, there are so many wonderful photos in there.  looks like you had a pretty busy day!  sounds like fun... :thumbup:



It was our typical one day road trip. Hit as many sites as possible, I was tired the next day 

Eric


----------



## Becky (Feb 2, 2006)

This is such a beautiful series, I totally agree with Woodsac, the one of your dad leaning by the wall touched me too, stunning pictures. :hugs:


----------



## Booshka (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful shots


----------



## M @ k o (Feb 2, 2006)

Thx Airic for a fantastic tour, these are and as always a great series of photos. I too have always admire your photography, but this set is special. You have a great vision ! And me too, the bw of your father with his camera... man !!!, a priceless image of him that will last forever. 

I wish I can tell him how much of a great job he did with you in his teaching. My hats off and a stern handshake for that. Thanks for sharing your story and for once again great images.


----------



## sfaribault (Feb 2, 2006)

Excellent pictures...  

Steve


----------



## xion (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice series. The picture of your father leaning on the wall is excellent. You both seem to have a nice and close time - makes me envious :mrgreen: - but you did produce a series that you can look back later on to remember. Well done.


----------



## anicole (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm with everyone else ... great photos ... especially the one of your dad.

What treasures you have!


----------



## melcooney (Feb 2, 2006)

Looks like you both had a wonderful time and a great day of memories...Maybe I should do the same with my dad.  Thanks for the inspiration.  And I LOVE the shots of the trains!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 2, 2006)

M @ k o said:
			
		

> Thx Airic for a fantastic tour, these are and as always a great series of photos. I too have always admire your photography, but this set is special. You have a great vision ! And me too, the bw of your father with his camera... man !!!, a priceless image of him that will last forever.
> 
> I wish I can tell him how much of a great job he did with you in his teaching. My hats off and a stern handshake for that. Thanks for sharing your story and for once again great images.



Thank you for the kind words.

Eric


----------



## Peanuts (Feb 2, 2006)

I will just throw in my "amazing photos" a little later then the rest of the crowd. I truthfully enjoyed looking at each individual photo. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 2, 2006)

melcooney said:
			
		

> Looks like you both had a wonderful time and a great day of memories...Maybe I should do the same with my dad.  Thanks for the inspiration.  And I LOVE the shots of the trains!



There is no time like now. My father and I have always had a great time together and our drives, him taking me out when I was younger and me now taking him out, have left memories that will last a lifetime. If it was not for him I would not know the pleasure and passion of photography.

Eric


----------



## Karalee (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow Eric, you have a certain standard to your work, but man I am amazed by your portraits of your dad!

I hope when Im an old hobbling grandma I can be as cool as your dad looks, camera and all :thumbsup:


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 3, 2006)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Wow Eric, you have a certain standard to your work, but man I am amazed by your portraits of your dad!
> 
> I hope when Im an old hobbling grandma I can be as cool as your dad looks, camera and all :thumbsup:



He will be 80 this year and when I think of it our relationship and our habits have not changed much. We still drink beer together and are both able to still go on these fun excursions. He is still very active and has a zest for life that I sure hope I have when Im his age. I know we tried counting but I would guess he is in million negative range as he has been shooting for so long.

Eric


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow! wonderful series!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 3, 2006)

You know I have looked at this series again and again and I still don't know what to say, but I'm gonna try.  Very touching story and that b/w of your dad moves me for some reason.....love the whole lot Eric!!  : )


----------



## Mansi (Feb 3, 2006)

beautiful series.. wonderful memories!
great captures eric
love the bw of your dad :thumbsup: very precious shot!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 3, 2006)

Mansi said:
			
		

> beautiful series.. wonderful memories!
> great captures eric
> love the bw of your dad :thumbsup: very precious shot!



Thanks Mansi.

Eric


----------



## bburton (Feb 3, 2006)

I love the story told of you and your Dad together for an afternoon doing something together that you both love -- mainly being together, I'd bet.  Well photographed and poignant.


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice and crisp series, as always! :thumbsup:
Too many good ones to pick!


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Feb 3, 2006)

I also agree with Woodsac on that very photo!  I found it to be very touching!  The loss of my father is still very new and fresh to me as it has been less than a month since his passing.  Im so envious....at the same time I am so happy that the 2 of you have so much in common and have had so much time together!

Love your work bud!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 4, 2006)

ShelleySnapz said:
			
		

> I also agree with Woodsac on that very photo!  I found it to be very touching!  The loss of my father is still very new and fresh to me as it has been less than a month since his passing.  Im so envious....at the same time I am so happy that the 2 of you have so much in common and have had so much time together!
> 
> Love your work bud!



Sorry to hear about your loss. I remember loosing my mother many years ago and it was a very difficult time. All I can say to everyone is never wait to say things you want to say and spend as much time as possible with the ones you love. 

Eric


----------



## DestinDave (Feb 4, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> WOW Eric...wow!!! I have always been impressed with your images, but this series is simply amazing! Every shot here tells a story.
> 
> But this shot somehow touches me.
> 
> ...


I had the same feelings when I saw that one.  I lost both my mother and father when I was younger and mostly away from home.  Pity we never had those special moments to share.  All the shots are very very nice but that one in particular is a treasure.....   Dave


----------



## Giraf (Feb 4, 2006)

You got verry nice pics in those!


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Feb 4, 2006)

Eric.. Congrats on a brilliant series of shots.  So many views and comments must be inspiring to say the least., and without a doubt... this is one of the finest series of shots I have ever seen in TPF.  It's really great for me to feed off your talent.  wonderful shooting once again bro.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes, I can't believe the response. My dad will get to look and view the thread at my sister's place tonight and I'm sure he will be touched by all the great comments and the fact he was the one that started it all. It made my day out with him so much sweeter with all the great comments.

Eric


----------

